# Dubai opportunity Good or Bad Deal



## steph27 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, I currently work as an Account Manager for Clarins in the UK which is a store based role. I have now been given the opportunity to transfer to Dubai for the same job role. My company are offering me £25,980 plus commission which they say is roughly an extra £542 per month giving an approx salary of £32,000. They have agreed to pay my flights and put me up in a hotel for one month until I get on my feet. 

I was wondering if anybody is currently in living and working in Dubai at present to give me advice on to whether or not this is a good deal and to whether I will be making enough money to be able to pay rent, utilities, internet, food and to travel to and from work every day (I do not drive) along with general costs of living.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

AED12,000 a month.

You'll struggle.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

5000 AED a month on a room including all bills, the rest to live off. Doesn't seem like a struggle to me. 
She isn't going to be popping Dom Perignon any time soon but she can enjoy yourself on that. 

Everyone thinks you need 50,000 AED a month to make it work out here. If she is single and ok with sharing an apartment she will be fine.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Disagree, and it's a 6 day a week job (which I suggest means less of an opportunity for DP popping).

OK, "struggle" might be too harsh a word, maybe "tight" would be better.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Tight is better  

But working 6 days a week will just mean extra day of not spending any money! 
Not the greatest experience but I would prefer to do it here than in the UK. Then maybe a promotion out here and it will get easier..


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Tight is the word for the salary. Still tight even with the commission, but certainly livable.

You'd be able to enjoy yourself, but it would need some careful budgeting.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't forget the loss when she converts the money if they are paying her in GBP.....


----------



## steph27 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. 

I will be working 5 days a week and yes I am single and do not mind sharing an apartment. when I converted my monthly salary with the expected commission I will roughly make around 14,789 AED a month 

My main reason for taking up the opportunity is because I am fresh out of university and think it would be a good career move. I am only planning to move for one year then hopefully apply for a better job! 

Can anybody give me any details or links on room renting including bills? or shared apartments


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just one thing, as you'll be getting paid here ensure your pay is in Dirhams, so get a guaranteed basic of 15,000 a month, if they pay you in £ then exchange rate can change a lot...


----------



## steph27 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok thank you! I will be talking to my company in a couple weeks regarding the offer so I will get more details then and try to increase my basic salary


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You need to find out where the role is based. 

As someone else mentioned, Clarins has an office at DAFZA, which is unfortunately not that close to a metro stop. There is a shuttle bus that goes from DAFZA to the station, but if you wanted to take the metro from one of the popular expat areas it's a long commute, probably an hour door to door. The good news is that with a book or phone, the time will go by quickly enough. 

You can find a flat share for 4-5,000 a month.

For someone just out of university and in her early 20s, 15K a month is easily doable and a pretty good deal at the onset of your career. Budget 5K a month for accommodation, another 5K a month for transportation, food, social activities and whatnot, you'll have 5K left over in savings. You could do quite well, even after taking a few nice holidays a year. If you play your cards correctly and are a hard worker, it's very possible to move up the corporate chain quickly in Dubai.


----------



## steph27 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you very much TallyHo you have made me feel much more confident about the opportunity i was really afraid of not having enough money to live. And that is great news if I could move up quickly I am very hungry for success! I have been with the company for 8 months so far and took my current account from a -18.8% -+27.4% so I am hoping I can make a difference in Dubai to  

I am waiting to find out where the role is based but I am guessing it will be central as this role is store based. does the buses and metro run often? and is it better to look for a flat share with an letting agent once I get there??


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If the role is store based, does that mean you moving around? I'd guess every Clarins store and concession are in the Malls and pretty much all the malls are on the metro, so that makes things easier for you in many ways (as opposed to DAFZ).

They're putting you in a hotel for a month, you'll be able to quickly work things out.

Good luck and i trust you'll give us kind helpful souls a decent discount.


----------



## steph27 (Mar 29, 2015)

I will be based at one store, the company are looking to send over 3 current UK Account Managers so I guess if they get 3 employees to go over we will all be based at different locations! 

And yes of course I will get you some free bees for your help lol! Everybody has been so helpful this is actually my first time ever joining a forum! 

Once I know more details I will post my final full offer


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Depending on where your visa is based, i.e. Dubai proper or a free zone, moving on after a year isn't guaranteed. It's certainly possible and I doubt you'd have a problem, but if you complete less than 2 years your employer isn't required to release you, and this can cause complications.


----------



## steph27 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok thank you I will look into it! I do not mind staying for two years I will speak to them and look at the fine print then see how I feel after a year and what my options are!


----------



## Alliyahazarah (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck Steph , it Is what you make it !


----------



## kboussif (Mar 12, 2015)

Rent Per Month is your killer.. Request house allowance..
for example I am expecting to pay 10k-15K EAD per for 3 Bedrooms apart.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

It will be tight and depending on where you live it may take time to travel in each day....

Check the tax situation as well....


----------

